# You'd Better Believe, Time Is Near. Gunner and Preppers Are Targets



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Most of us are so busy we have no time for watching YouTube vids. You need to watch this one, anyway.
Prepping includes mentally preparing. This is going to help you understand what is happening. You need to understand, Evil is in control and we are about to have to face it or be crushed. We might be crushed, anyway, but there is no reason to be blind-sided.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I have some friends who are about to deploy. They have to go, they are under contract. They are deathly afraid to leave because they are afraid of what their _own nation_ will look like when they return.


----------



## WhenShtf (Dec 7, 2012)

Denton said:


> I have some friends who are about to deploy. They have to go, they are under contract. They are deathly afraid to leave because they are afraid of what their _own nation_ will look like when they return.


Sounds interesting! Would you mind posting the direct link to it? I'm not able it to be the embedded video.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Absolutely.

youtube;XfYf3i1E4BM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfYf3i1E4BM

If that doesn't work, search Preppers in Obama's Crosshairs in Youtube


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Is there a shorter version of the vid? 50 minutes is 45 mins too long for my limited attention span..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry. Such things don't seem to have CNN Headline News. :-D


----------



## D"artagnan (Nov 18, 2012)

just watch the first five minutes of this one


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Hi Denton. For Lucky Jim, you need to speak really slow as the English haven't learned to speak English just yet. LOL


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

There's some excellent conversation around 26:00 regarding vaccines and flouride.


----------



## D"artagnan (Nov 18, 2012)

i dont know if every city has this 
CrimeMapping.com
sends crime reports to your e-mail and / or phone
D"


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Try this article » Armed SWAT Teams To Patrol Streets In Arkansas City Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Try this article » Armed SWAT Teams To Patrol Streets In Arkansas City Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


Sorry, just saw your post. I wouldn't of created a new thread if I had seen you posted it already.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Newtown and the Doomsday Preppers - By J.M. Berger | Foreign Policy


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

My problem with long vids is that you have to sit through at least the first 15 mins to find out if they're shit or not, and they usually ARE shit, so that's 15 mins of our life wasted!
My view is that our brains are like hard drives and we have to be careful not to put useless clutter on them..


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

nadja said:


> Hi Denton. For Lucky Jim, you need to speak really slow as the English haven't learned to speak English just yet. LOL


Question- which was the first language spoken on the moon? (clue: it wasn't american).
Who can forget Armstrong's immortal words- _"That's a small step for man, but a giant leap for the English language"_
Cue my smug grin-


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> My problem with long vids is that you have to sit through at least the first 15 mins to find out if they're shit or not, and they usually ARE shit, so that's 15 mins of our life wasted!
> My view is that our brains are like hard drives and we have to be careful not to put useless clutter on them..


I actually go through this a lot with Alex Jones videos. A lot of his videos start out really good and then he just gets lost in a tirade with him trying to sell you a bunch of crap along the way. Some of his stuff is useful, but he's not my go-to source of information.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I've already hit the same stuff before seeing Alex covering it. Example, the Arkansas town? Check the date I covered it on my blog. Alex was slow.

This vid is good, though. I rarely throw up vids or pics, you might have noticed. If I share, it is good.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Denton said:


> I've already hit the same stuff before seeing Alex covering it. Example, the Arkansas town? Check the date I covered it on my blog. Alex was slow.
> 
> This vid is good, though. I rarely throw up vids or pics, you might have noticed. If I share, it is good.


His staff probably pulled it from your blog :grin:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Pfft.
If he would even know me, he would know me as the feller who was adamant about the prison camp pics that were NATO sites from Germany! LOL! That was the late 90s. He is better, now.
I finally decided to start this online rant because nobody can tell me what is not allowed. That I spend so many hours a day searching news is a bit crazy, so says Wife.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Another reason why I'm not a vid fan is that I usually know more about the subject than the guys in the vids, so it's THEM who should be learning from ME, not the other way around..
Yup, I'm one arrogant mofo and I wish more preppers would adopt the same mindset!

For example, this is a vid of me, it's only 19 seconds long but shows my awesomely confident body language which says loud and clear- _"This dood is a SURVIVOR, no zombs better mess with him!"_
(Poor Old Spike is my wargaming name, play the vid fullscreen for maximum dramatic effect)


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

If you look at what they've been doing and trying to do for a long time you can see their intentions. They live by the opportunity. I know they'll try more one day. It's just what day.


----------

